# Ultraflex Issue



## Goody (Jun 29, 2019)

I am having a hard time keeping my ultraflex flat on thin inside angles. Lately they have been hollow in the angle and it's hard to fill them and keep them straight since you can't really brace from the other side. Not sure what I'm doing differently, never had the issue before. Any ideas?


----------

